# Hey Y'all from S.W. Louisiana



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6173603


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

As a W8 owner myself....Check out here:

http://www.w8forum.dk/


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I'm on that website too, as "Superman" as well.


----------



## TheCappucinno (Mar 25, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Rokusek (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful car! I actually just purchased one myself!

Can't wait to see how it looks with the new wheels and coils!

-PJ


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Rokusek said:


> I actually just purchased one myself!


Join us here:
http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_posts.asp?TID=3067&title=how--to--register


----------



## Rokusek (Apr 12, 2012)

Superman said:


> Join us here:
> http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_posts.asp?TID=3067&title=how--to--register


Ahh yes I have been there a few times and never registered... I'll do this in the morning for sure! 

Thanks meng

-PJ


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice car. Enjoy it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

Where are you at in Louisiana? I'm in Covington


----------



## EJAGS (Nov 22, 2016)

*Registration on W8 Forum <http://www.w8forum.dk/>?*

Hi Superman,

I see that registration is currently closed on the W8 forum <www.http://w8forum.dk/>. Is there any way that an exception could be made so that I may post a question? Thanks!


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

VfknDUB said:


> Where are you at in Louisiana? I'm in Covington


I'm on the other side of the state, almost to Texas. I'm in the "Down South Dubs" FB group too.


----------

